
Steve Jobs talks consultants, hiring, and leaving Apple 1992 - DonnyV
http://mitsloan.mit.edu/newsroom/articles/steve-jobs-talks-consultants-hiring-and-leaving-apple-in-unearthed-1992-talk/
======
DonnyV
Here is the full YouTube video.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI)

